
DOJ asks Facebook to halt end-to-end encryption plans - rahuldottech
https://www.engadget.com/2019/10/03/doj-facebook-end-to-end-encryption-whatsapp-instagram-messenger/
======
jammygit
The wording of this article makes e2e encryption seem bad and icky, which is a
little thoughtless or the author

